# Upload-Filter werden sich wohl nicht vermeiden lassen



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Upload-Filter werden sich wohl nicht vermeiden lassen*

						Durch die EU-Urheberrechtsreform ist Deutschland gezwungen, bis 2021 ein Gesetz auf den Weg zu bringen, das die Richtlinie umsetzt. Wie das ohne Upload-Filter gehen soll, weiß man aber offenbar noch nicht.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Upload-Filter werden sich wohl nicht vermeiden lassen*


----------



## Downsampler (19. September 2019)

Was zum Geier ist ein "Upload-Filter"?


----------



## empy (19. September 2019)

Erstmal Gesetze trotz großem Protest, nicht zuletzt wegen der schlechten  Umsetzbarkeit, durchboxen, dann mal prüfen, ob es überhaupt umsetzbar  ist und dann, wie prophezeit, dumm dastehen. Großes Tennis. Hatten die  ganzen eingekauften Bots am Ende doch Recht?


----------



## sunburst1988 (19. September 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Was zum Geier ist ein "Upload-Filter"?



Gibt es hinter dem Mond erst seit neuestem Internet oder wo wohnst du?

Googel mal "Artikel 13" da solltest du genug Material über das Thema finden 



empy schrieb:


> Erstmal Gesetze trotz großem Protest, nicht zuletzt wegen der schlechten  Umsetzbarkeit, durchboxen, dann mal prüfen, ob es überhaupt umsetzbar  ist und dann, wie prophezeit, dumm dastehen. Großes Tennis. Hatten die  ganzen eingekauften Bots am Ende doch Recht?



Du vergisst die vielen bezahlten Demonstranten die ja nur für die Großkonzerne und nicht für ihre Meinungsfreiheit auf die Straße gegangen sind...


----------



## Mahoy (19. September 2019)

> Das Versprechen wird sich aber so wohl nicht einhalten lassen, denn aus einer kleinen Anfrage der FDP geht hervor, dass man derzeit keine Möglichkeit sieht, die Forderungen der EU ohne Upload-Filter umzusetzen.



Der Gag an der Sache ist ja, dass man selbst *mit* Upload-Filtern die Forderung nicht umsetzen kann.


----------



## empy (19. September 2019)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Du vergisst die vielen bezahlten Demonstranten die ja nur für die Großkonzerne und nicht für ihre Meinungsfreiheit auf die Straße gegangen sind...



Ja, und ich sitze hier und warte immer noch auf mein Geld.


----------



## Cobar (19. September 2019)

> Upload-Filter werden sich wohl nicht vermeiden lassen


Ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass genau das auch von der Politik gewünscht wäre, wenn die netten Leutchen da in ihren Sitzungen nur genug Geld... ähm, ich meine natürlich genug gute Argumente von den entsprechenden Firmen bekommen.
Es war von Anfang an abzusehen, dass es nicht anders gehen würde und seit Ewigkeiten sind mal wieder richtig viele Leute auf die Straßen gegangen, um dagegen zu protestieren.
Wir sehen ja, wie viel es gebracht hat...
Danke Politik!


----------



## Tiavor (19. September 2019)

Hatte nicht irgend einer dieser Vertreter von der EU gesagt "Es wird keine Upload-Filter geben" ?


----------



## Research (19. September 2019)

Wird besser als das Leistungsschutzrecht!
(EuGH: Deutsches Leistungsschutzrecht fuer Verlage nicht anwendbar | heise online)


----------



## sinchilla (19. September 2019)

Lug & Betrug in den Reihen der Politik, also wie immer. Ich wäre dafür das sie nach Leistung bezahlt werden, stattdessen fleißiges blödquatschen. 

Naja, nichts anderes zu erwarten von den Vertretern von Wirtschaftsinteressen ähh Vertretern des Volkes.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. September 2019)

Die EU ist doch so eine Festung der "Demokratie" (Jedenfalls was möchtegern Autrokraten sich darunter vorstellen: "Demokratie ist der zustand in dem Ich am Drücker bin"). Ja sehr "demokratisch" und liberal das Ganze. Wirklich ausgezeichnet! 
(Ich verwende Demokratie genau so wie die Eurokraten, als leere Worthülse) Und es ist schon witzig, dass genau das System das die Demokratie (Populismus) zügeln sollte und damit die Herrschaft des ignoranten Pöbels verhindern sollte im extrem genau zum Gegenteil führt. 

Und bei Artikel 13 und co. fällt es nun auch dem wirklich letzten Penner auf, dass etwas nicht ganz richtig läuft. Aber zum glück greift die Gell-Mann Amnesie (!kein Wissenschaftsbegriff) nicht nur im bereich Presse sondern offensichtlich auch bei der Politik, sonnst würden die Leute vlt. mal was merken. Oder es interessiert wirklich keinen. 
Aber ruhig weiter zur Wahlurne rennen und als "Souverän" die Stimme an einen "Volksvertreter" abgeben der dan nur noch seinem "Gewissen" verpflichtet ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2019)

empy schrieb:


> Erstmal Gesetze trotz großem Protest, nicht zuletzt wegen der schlechten  Umsetzbarkeit, durchboxen, dann mal prüfen, ob es überhaupt umsetzbar  ist und dann, wie prophezeit, dumm dastehen. Großes Tennis. Hatten die  ganzen eingekauften Bots am Ende doch Recht?



Ist doch der Standard in der deutschen Politik.
Ich erinnere da an dieser Stelle nur mal an einen gewissen Verkehrsminister mit dem Namen (be)Scheuer(t), der auch, trotz massiver Bedenken, immer versichert hat das die "Ausländer"maut kommen würde und wo ist sie nun, außer das sie den Steuerzahler mehrere hundert Millionen Euro kosten wird?
Deutsche Politiker können halt nichts besser als S*cheiße in Bewegung zu setzen und am Ende ganz verdutzt in ihr zu baden, wenn sie dann völlig absehbar in gleicher gelandet sind und auslöffeln darf es immer, der Steuerzahler / Bürger. 

Und das ist leider inzwischen viel zu oft so, sei es beim Upload Filter, sei es bei der Ausländermaut, dem BER, Stuttgart 21, ttip, dem kaputtsparen und Privatisierungswahn bei der Deutschen Bahn & Bundeswehr, der Geschichte mit dem Segelschulschiff Gorch Fock, dem VW Skandal, oder all den anderen Geschichten wo man im Grunde nur noch mit dem  Kopf schütteln kann was deutsche Politik (mit)verzapft...


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. September 2019)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür das sie nach Leistung bezahlt werden.



Dann hätten wir noch mehr Hartzer!


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. September 2019)

Wenn sich die EU nur mal genau so sehr für Filter an der Außengrenze einsetzen würde ... 

Auf solch eine EU können wir eigentlich gut und gerne verzichten. Wenn Mitglied in der EU zu sein bedeutet, dass man dafür Rechte wie Informations- und Meinungsfreiheit aufgeben muss, dann bin ich für den Austritt aus der EU. Dieser lächerliche Politbetrieb mit dem Parlament, in dem was weiß ich, 1000 Leute sitzen, die den ganzen Tag in ihre Sessel furzen und am Ende des Tages sowieso nichts zu melden haben, eine EU-Kommission die mit lauter Vollpfosten besetzt ist, die ständige Pendelei zwischen den verschiedenen Standorten, Korruption und zu guter Letzt die Zentralisierung politischer Entscheidungsgewalt. Danke nein! Ich bin für den Dexit, nieder mit der EU!


----------



## Slezer (19. September 2019)

War doch klar

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmas (19. September 2019)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wenn sich die EU nur mal genau so sehr für Filter an der Außengrenze einsetzen würde ...
> 
> Auf solch eine EU können wir eigentlich gut und gerne verzichten. Wenn Mitglied in der EU zu sein bedeutet, dass man dafür Rechte wie Informations- und Meinungsfreiheit aufgeben muss, dann bin ich für den Austritt aus der EU. Dieser lächerliche Politbetrieb mit dem Parlament, in dem was weiß ich, 1000 Leute sitzen, die den ganzen Tag in ihre Sessel furzen und am Ende des Tages sowieso nichts zu melden haben, eine EU-Kommission die mit lauter Vollpfosten besetzt ist, die ständige Pendelei zwischen den verschiedenen Standorten, Korruption und zu guter Letzt die Zentralisierung politischer Entscheidungsgewalt. Danke nein! Ich bin für den Dexit, nieder mit der EU!




Ganz mein Reden.

Ich mein, schaun wir doch nur mal wer da jetzt am Ruder sitzt...rüchtüch: Flinten-Uschi, Ex-Familien und Arbeits-"Ministerin" Stop-Schild von der Laienspieltruppe, 
die in jedem dieser Ministerposten grandios versagt hat, die Bundeswehr wehrlos machte, aber dafür haben die nun Sitze für Schwangere und UmstandsUniformen... 
und die u.A. wegen ihren hunderte Millionen Beraterkosten und Vetternwirtschaft, noch nen Ermittlungsverfahren am Hals hat...genau die, welche nichtmal auffer Liste stand, macht jetzt auf EU-"Führer*in" mit allem was dazu gehört.

mehr muss man zu dem Verein doch gar nicht sagen...


----------



## 4thVariety (19. September 2019)

Als Content Creator wäre man weniger betroffen,  sofern man sich proffessionalisiert hätte. In dem Fall würde der Upload aus dem Ausland erfolgen mit Hilfe einer PublishingFirma die dort ansässig ist. Sprich. eine Briefkastenfirma mehr. Aus Deutschland würde man den Content dann an den "Publisher" in z.B. den Cayman Inseln und von dort wird veröffentlicht. Dass Amateuer und Hobbyisten die ersten Leichen sind über die gegangen wird ist ja jetzt nix neues. Wenn da später dann panisch nach der Wahl zurückgerudert wird kennt man das


Regeln kann man auch nur den Upload in einen öffentlichen Teil des Netzes, was hinter VPNs abgeht wird keiner sagen können. Das wird der Megatrend werden. Hier im Forum erkennt man sofort welcher User welchen Kommentar geschrieben hat, selbst sowas könnte verschwinden, vgl. Pastebin.


Absolut vernichtet werden kleine und mittlere Serveranbieter in Deutschland. Kein Systemhaus wird auch nur das Risiko am Bein haben wollen, das dadurch entsteht dass einer ihrer Kunden einen kleinen Webshop hat den er selber pflegt und dafür die Bilder hochlädt und seine Shoptexte selber schreibt. Nextcloud als Service für andere Firmen? Nur noch für die Todesmutigen.


Es hilft natürlich auch nicht, wenn sich die einzige Partei mit Technologiefokus "die Piraten" nennt. Das ist so schwachsinnig, als würde sich die SPD in "die Mörder" umbenennen. Hey, ist doch auch langweilig, wenn man das Programm einer Partei am Namen erkennt, kommt lasst uns nach einer Straftat benennen.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. September 2019)

Ich krieg Kopfschmerzen von diesen Politikern! Ist es so schwer auf die Bürger zu hören die klar gesagt haben was sie wollen und es gab genug Leute die sagten das es ohne Uploadfilter nicht ging!


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. September 2019)

Und dann wird immer behauptet Volksabstimmungen wären schädlich, weil der Bürger zu doof für komplexe Entscheidungen wäre und die Politiker das viel besser machen würden.

Wenn ich mir sowas durchlese, glaube ich kaum, dass der durchschnittliche Bürger das schlechter hätte machen können als die beteiligten Politiker.


----------



## empy (20. September 2019)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Aber ruhig weiter zur Wahlurne rennen und als "Souverän" die Stimme an einen "Volksvertreter" abgeben der dan nur noch seinem "Gewissen" verpflichtet ist.



Ich finde es immer blöd zu sagen, dass Wahlen nichts verändern, wenn die Leute immer den gleichen Mist wählen. Natürlich ändert sich dann nichts. Wenn jetzt jede Periode eine andere Koalition drangewesen wäre und die alle den gleichen Mist verzapft hätten...


----------



## Research (20. September 2019)

> *Upload-Filter werden sich wohl nicht vermeiden lassen*



Die Nichtwahl bestimmter Parteien wird sich wohl nicht verhindern lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2019)

Da bleibt wohl nur das Urheberrecht einfach im ganzen abzuschaffen.



4thVariety schrieb:


> Es hilft natürlich auch nicht, wenn sich die einzige Partei mit Technologiefokus "die Piraten" nennt. Das ist so schwachsinnig, als würde sich die SPD in "die Mörder" umbenennen. Hey, ist doch auch langweilig, wenn man das Programm einer Partei am Namen erkennt, kommt lasst uns nach einer Straftat benennen.



Wie kommst du bei den Piraten auf Straften??
Es geht um die Freiheit des Netzes. Also auch Informationsfreiheit, Pressefreiheit, Überwachungsfreiheit usw.



Research schrieb:


> Die Nichtwahl bestimmter Parteien wird sich wohl nicht verhindern lassen.



Nützt bloß auch nicht viel, wenn man das schon vorher gemacht hat.
Inbesondere wird sich nicht viel ändern, solange man in einigen Bundesländern zu im Mittel 33-45% faschistische und rechtsextreme Parteien wie die AfD wählt, die mit rechtsterroristischen Gruppen zusammenhängt, welche die Demokratie gefährden und Politiker bedrohen. 
Mittlerweile hat da selbst Europol Ermittlungen aufgenommen.
Der Verfassungsschutz hat es schließlich seit mehr als 10 Jahren verpennt.


----------



## Mahoy (24. September 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da bleibt wohl nur das Urheberrecht einfach im ganzen abzuschaffen.



Der Kern des Urheberrechts ist wegweisend. Das Problem beginnt bei den Verwertungsrechten, nicht mit der Urheberschaft.


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Kern des Urheberrechts ist wegweisend. Das Problem beginnt bei den Verwertungsrechten, nicht mit der Urheberschaft.



Bestimmte Sachen kann man bei einem neuen Gesetz ja übernehmen.


----------



## Arkatrex (16. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und dann wird immer behauptet Volksabstimmungen wären schädlich, weil der Bürger zu doof für komplexe Entscheidungen wäre und die Politiker das viel besser machen würden.
> 
> Wenn ich mir sowas durchlese, glaube ich kaum, dass der durchschnittliche Bürger das schlechter hätte machen können als die beteiligten Politiker.



Wenig überraschend haben viele Politiker nicht mal ansatzweise eine Ausbildung die sie für ihre Positionen qualifizieren und gelten nur deswegen als Akademiker weil diese seit gefühlt mehreren Jahrzehnten eingeschrieben sind, jedoch nach wie vor keinen Abschluss erzielt haben.
Es ist eben eine Vetternwirtschaft in diesen Kreisen.

Da finde ich die Skandale um die Doktorarbeiten noch weitaus weniger schlimm, da immerhin dort Abschlüsse erzielt wurden. Man schaue sich aber z.B. die Lebensläufe einer Claudia Roth an, die sich über die Meinungen und Qualifikationen von normal arbeitenden Menschen hinwegsetzt und im Grunde gar keine Qualifikation für Ihre Arbeit aufweisen kann. Es sei denn Dramaturgie Assistenten werden dringend im Bundestag gebraucht.

Solche Beispiele gibt es zuhauf.
Und da komme ich auf Deinen Kommentar zurück: Ich gehe sogar stark davon aus das der durchschnittliche Bürger es sogar viel besser machen könnte!
Die kennen in der Regel auch eine Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung und wissen was es heißt Geld verantwortungsvoll einzusetzen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Oktober 2019)

Wobei das halt nur mit guten Informationen funktioniert. Mit Fakenews und Falschinformationen bekommt man dann halt Trump und Brexit.


----------



## Basti1988 (16. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Inbesondere wird sich nicht viel ändern, solange man in einigen Bundesländern zu im Mittel 33-45% faschistische und rechtsextreme Parteien wie die AfD wählt, die mit rechtsterroristischen Gruppen zusammenhängt, welche die Demokratie gefährden und Politiker bedrohen.
> Mittlerweile hat da selbst Europol Ermittlungen aufgenommen.
> Der Verfassungsschutz hat es schließlich seit mehr als 10 Jahren verpennt.



Hallo DKK007, 

sehr interessant was du da schreibst, gibt es mittlerweile vom Bundesgerichtshof ein Urteil welches die AfD als "Faschistisch und Rechtextrem" einstuft?

Ansonsten unterlasse bitte deine Falschaussagen.

Ich habe es mal wegen Fakenews gemeldet.

LG
Basti


----------



## DKK007 (16. Oktober 2019)

AfD: Bjoern Hoecke darf als "Faschist" bezeichnet werden | ZEIT ONLINE

Da braucht es kein Urteil des Bundesgerichtshof. 
Für Parteiverbote ist erst mal der BfV zuständig um zu ermitteln.

Und eine Meldung wegen FakeNews ist unsinnig, das es sich um einen Nutzerkommentar handelt und nicht um eine offizielle News. 

Die Ermittlungen von Europol solltest du auch selbst finden:
Vertrauliches Papier: Rechtsextreme Gewalt alarmiert Europol | tagesschau.de

Und das war noch vor dem rechtsextremen Anschlag in Halle. Man hätte also schon da reagieren müssen.


----------



## Basti1988 (16. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> AfD: Bjoern Hoecke darf als "Faschist" bezeichnet werden | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Da braucht es kein Urteil des Bundesgerichtshof.
> Für Parteiverbote ist erst mal der BfV zuständig.
> ...



Du kannst doch jetzt nicht wirklich von einer Person auf die ganze Partei schließen, ernsthaft?

Dann kannst du auch sagen die SPD, Grünen und Linke sind Linksextremistische Pateien.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Oktober 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Du kannst doch jetzt nicht wirklich von einer Person auf die ganze Partei schließen, ernsthaft?



Stimmt, warum sollte man auch von einem führenden Funktionär, die sicherlich total gegen den Willen der Parteibasis auf seinem Posten ist, auf die Partei schließen? 

Aber zum Glück muss man das auch gar nicht, da es auch durchaus legitim ist, die AfD als Ganzes als rechtsextrem zu bezeichnen.

Andererseits verstehe ich nicht, warum es dafür Gerichtsurteile braucht. Fällt das nicht unter die Dinge, die man - wie die AfD immer wieder gerne selbst betont - doch wohl noch mal sagen darf? Ich meine, ich bin ja nicht links, aber ...


----------



## DKK007 (16. Oktober 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Dann kannst du auch sagen die SPD, Grünen und Linke sind Linksextremistische Pateien.



Für jemandem am rechtsextremistischen Rand kann es natürlich sein, dass die SPD sehr links erscheint.


----------



## Arkatrex (17. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Für jemandem am rechtsextremistischen Rand kann es natürlich sein, dass die SPD sehr links erscheint.



Nein, das geht auch für Menschen die sich in der Mitte befinden.
Von der Political Correctness aus, haben es mittlerweile alle Parteien geschafft Verleumdung und Hass zu etablieren.
Früher wurde man dafür noch belangt pauschal eine Gruppe von Menschen als Nazis zu bezeichnen, heute ist das gängige Methode ohne das man dafür Nachweise erbringen muss.

Aber das ist nicht alleine der Verdienst der AfD, die CDU und die SPD sind ganz vorne mit dabei. Man gucke sich nur die Bundestagsmittschnitte bzw, Streams vollständig an.
Wenn man sich allerdings nur auf einer Seite Blind und Taub stellt, kann das ja mal vorkommen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

Arkatrex schrieb:


> Früher wurde man dafür noch belangt pauschal eine Gruppe von Menschen als Nazis zu bezeichnen, heute ist das gängige Methode ohne das man dafür Nachweise erbringen muss.



Rechte Aussagen desjenigen sollten doch als Nachweis für eine entsprechende Gesinnung ausreichen.

Hier noch mal die Extremismus Definition:


			
				https://www.verfassungsschutz.de/de/service/faq schrieb:
			
		

> *Was ist der Unterschied zwischen radikal und extremistisch?*
> Als extremistisch werden die Bestrebungen bezeichnet, die gegen den Kernbestand unserer Verfassung - die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung - gerichtet sind. Über den Begriff des Extremismus besteht oft Unklarheit. Zu Unrecht wird er häufig mit Radikalismus gleichgesetzt. So sind z. B. Kapitalismuskritiker, die grundsätzliche Zweifel an der Struktur unserer Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftsordnung äußern und sie von Grund auf verändern wollen, noch keine Extremisten. Radikale politische Auffassungen haben in unserer pluralistischen Gesellschaftsordnung ihren legitimen Platz. Auch wer seine radikalen Zielvorstellungen realisieren will, muss nicht befürchten, dass er vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet wird; jedenfalls nicht, solange er die Grundprinzipien unserer Verfassungsordnung anerkennt.





CDU und SPD sind also genau das Gegenteil von Radikal, weil sie nicht mal wirklich willens sind, Änderungen um sich an die Umweltbedingungen anzupassen durchzuführen. Z.B. das Klimaschutzpaket liegt deutlich hinter dem zurück, was Experten empfehlen.


----------



## Arkatrex (17. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Rechte Aussagen desjenigen sollten doch als Nachweis für eine entsprechende Gesinnung ausreichen.



Wer bestimmt denn was rechte Aussagen sind? Du? Dein Nachbar?
Sollte ich das bestimmen?

Zu häufig werden auch Aussagen gerne aus dem Kontext gerissen damit man wieder mal ne Headline zum drucken hat. Hier lohnt es sich wirklich mal die Mühe zu machen und die Aussage mit dem vollen Video zu vergleichen.
Macht aber fast keiner, deswegen ist das auch so erfolgreich.

Ich fühle mich von keiner Partei abgeholt, die sind für mich alle nicht wählbar. Hält mich aber trotzdem nicht davon ab mir nicht nur eine Seite anzuhören, sondern auch selber zu prüfen was an der Sache dran ist.
Wir leben aktuell in einer Gesellschaft die man eher als "Bist Du nicht für uns, bist Du gegen uns" bezeichnen kann.

Und eine ähnliche Tendenz ist gerade bei Dir auch feststellbar. Hätten sich die etablierten Parteien einfach tatsächlich politisch mit der AfD auseinander gesetzt, so wie es immer proklamiert wurde (was aber einfach nie passiert ist), hätte man diese direkt demaskieren können.
Fragst Du Dich nicht selber warum Bundestagsabgeordnete und Politiker häufig Treffen wo sie AfD Parteimitglieder konfrontieren können absagen? Ich habe mich das schon gefragt und finde es denkwürdig. Und das kann ich auch als Wahlstimmenungültigkreuzer so finden.

Ich bin kein Freund von Extremen sondern würde mir mal bei jedem mehr Objektivität wünschen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

Arkatrex schrieb:


> Wer bestimmt denn was rechte Aussagen sind?



Das erkennt man schon am Inhalt.
Fremdenfeindliche, rassistische und homophobe Aussagen sind sehr eindeutig als Rechts einzustufen.

Ansonsten müsstest du schon konkrete Beispiele bringen, wo dir eine Einstufung schwerfällt.


----------



## Arkatrex (17. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das erkennt man schon am Inhalt.
> Fremdenfeindliche, rassistische und homophobe Aussagen sind sehr eindeutig als Rechts einzustufen.



Nochmal: Und wer deutet diese? Du? Dein Nachbar? Ich?
Wenn ich tausend Mal behaupten würde, Du wärst ein Nazi. Du mir tausend Mal erwiderst Du wärst keiner, was glaubst Du passiert am Ende?
Aber Du kannst mir ja gerne Fremdenfeindliche, rassistische und homophobe Aussagen aus dem Bundestag präsentieren (natürlich mit Quelle bitte). Ich warte gerne.

Nur weil Du mir sagst jemand wäre so, muss ich das noch lange nicht glauben. Und das wäre auch fatal, würde ich dies tun.
Aber schön das Du auf den Rest des Textes nicht eingegangen bist, jetzt kann ich mir ungefähr vorstellen wie 26.854 Beiträge zustande gekommen sind.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

Da brauchst du nur mal in die Kanäle der AfD schauen.
Bjoern Hoecke: Die schlimmsten Zitate des AfD-Manns zeigen, wie gefaehrlich er ist - FOCUS Online

Ansonsten tun es aber auch Zusammenfassungen, wie sie auch in der Heute-Show oder bei Extra3 zu sehen sind.


----------



## Arkatrex (17. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da brauchst du nur mal in die Kanäle der AfD schauen.



Okay, also Stammtischpalaver. Alles klar 
Btw.: Die Kanäle der einzelnen Parteien haben nichts mit dem Bundestag zu tun, den ich angesprochen habe.
Ich warte also immer noch.

Edit: Du bist ziemlich geil auf den Bernd, oder?
Das ist eine Einzelperson und vertritt nicht die Meinung der gesamten AfD.

Edit2: Du willst Videos? Alles klar..gibts für jede Partei:
Markus Lanz: Sascha Lobo entlarvt CDU-Vize Carsten Linnemann  |  wr.de  | Fernsehen
Rezo-Video: Das Totalversagen von CDU und SPD im digitalen Raum - WELT
YouTube
EuGH lehnt Pkw-Maut ab – und bescheinigt Deutschland Murks - WELT

Wie viele willst Du denn? Das ganze Netz ist voll mit Videos wo Parteien ******** bauen. Was soll das denn bringen?
Macht es das besser? Denkst Du Dein Verhalten macht die AfD schwächer?
Denkst Du ernsthaft das ist der richtige Weg mit solchen Parteien umzugehen?

Wenn Du auch nur ernsthaft daran denkst mehr zu tun als ein typischer Stammtischschwätzer zu sein, solltest Du nicht genau die gleichen Fehler die Volksparteien machen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

Die AfD verbreitet dort auch ihre Bundestagsauftritte. 

Wenn du es unbedingt als Video willst. Bitte: Die 50 schlimmsten Aussagen der AfD: Dieses Video entlarvt die AfD mit ihren eigenen Worten - Volksverpetzer



Arkatrex schrieb:


> Edit: Du bist ziemlich geil auf den Bernd, oder?
> Das ist eine Einzelperson und vertritt nicht die Meinung der gesamten AfD.



Anscheinend doch, sonst wäre er schon lange rausgeworfen wurden.
Der braune Flügel hat da immer mehr zu sagen und bestimmt zunehmend die Ausrichtung.      Machtkampf in der AfD: Der "Fluegel" - radikal und doch genehm? | tagesschau.de
Ist aber auch nicht unerwartet:
Die Voelkischen uebernehmen das AfD-Ruder (neues-deutschland.de) (2017)
Jugendverband der AfD: Die radikale Alternative | ZEIT ONLINE (2016)



Arkatrex schrieb:


> Edit2: Du willst Videos? Alles klar..gibts für jede Partei:
> Markus Lanz: Sascha Lobo entlarvt CDU-Vize Carsten Linnemann | wr.de | Fernsehen
> Rezo-Video: Das Totalversagen von CDU und SPD im digitalen Raum - WELT
> YouTube
> EuGH lehnt Pkw-Maut ab – und bescheinigt Deutschland Murks - WELT



Und in welchem Video wird da Rassismus betrieben?
Keinem.


----------



## Arkatrex (17. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die AfD verbreitet dort auch ihre Bundestagsauftritte.
> 
> Wenn du es unbedingt als Video willst. Bitte: Die 50 schlimmsten Aussagen der AfD: Dieses Video entlarvt die AfD mit ihren eigenen Worten - Volksverpetzer
> 
> ...



Ich stelle Dir mal eine Gegenfrage:
Wenn das so einfach wäre jemand rauszuwerfen, warum glaubst Du ist Thilo Sarrazin noch in der Partei / SPD? Darauf hätte ich jetzt gerne von DIR eine Antwort.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

Der ist aber nicht an der Spitze, sondern ein einfaches Mitglied.

Wenn es die AfD wöllte, wäre Höcke dort ersetzt worden.


----------



## Arkatrex (17. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der ist aber nicht an der Spitze, sondern ein einfaches Mitglied.
> 
> Wenn es die AfD wöllte, wäre Höcke dort ersetzt worden.



Du bist ein ganz Kluger, nicht wahr? Beschäftige Dich bitte erstmal mit den juristischen Gegebenheiten jemanden aus Parteien rauszuwerfen, dann können wir uns gerne weiter unterhalten.
Ich brauche jedenfalls nicht noch mehr von "ich bin dafür weil ich dagegen bin".

Danke, reicht mir.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

Das geht im Zweifel durch eine Wahl eines neuen Vorsitzenden. So wie es bei demokratischen Parteien üblich ist.


----------



## Arkatrex (17. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das geht im Zweifel durch eine Wahl eines neuen Vorsitzenden. So wie es bei demokratischen Parteien üblich ist.



Zitat Wikipedia:
Weidel ist seit 26. September 2017 zusammen mit Alexander Gauland Vorsitzende der AfD-Bundestagsfraktion.

Wo siehst Du ja jetzt nochmal Björn Höcke? Lächerlich.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

Thüringens AfD-Fraktionsvorsitzender Björn Höcke

Lesen sollte man können. Landtag - Erfurt - Heftige Kritik an AfD in Debatte um Verfassungsschutz - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Arkatrex (17. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Thüringens AfD-Fraktionsvorsitzender Björn Höcke
> 
> Lesen sollte man können. Landtag - Erfurt - Heftige Kritik an AfD in Debatte um Verfassungsschutz - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de



Ja, ich mach mir demnächst auch die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt. Da nützt auch eine Fontvergrößerung nichts.
Dann ist jetzt also auch bei CDU und SPD eine kleine Bundeslandfraktion zuständig für die Bundespolitik?
Vielleicht Schlesig-Holstein? Oder das Saarland?

Wen willst Du hier verarschen?


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

Wer hat denn von der Bundespolitik geredet. Die rechtsextreme Haltung zeigt sich vor allem in den ostdeutschen Landesverbänden.

Und was hat das bitte überhaupt mit Uploadfiltern zutun??


----------



## Arkatrex (17. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn von der Bundespolitik geredet. Die rechtsextreme Haltung zeigt sich vor allem in den ostdeutschen Landesverbänden.
> 
> Und was hat das bitte überhaupt mit Uploadfiltern zutun??



Aha, jetzt ist es also doch nicht mehr die ganze AfD so wie Du hier ständig behauptest?
Was das mit Uploadfiltern zu tun hat? Nix..aber das fällt Dir erst ein nachdem die Luft für Dich dünn geworden ist .

Ich kann mir Deine komischen Erklärungen eh nicht mehr geben, von daher.. back to Topic!


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

Wie gesagt, die AfD bestimmt sich vor allem aus den rechtsextremen Ostdeutschen Landverbänden, da sie dort einen großen Teil ihrer Mitglieder und Stimmenanteile zwischen 33 und 45% hat. 
Im Westen liegen sie bei unter 15 %.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Arkatrex schrieb:


> Was das mit Uploadfiltern zu tun hat? Nix..aber das fällt Dir erst ein nachdem die Luft für Dich dünn geworden ist .
> 
> Ich kann mir Deine komischen Erklärungen eh nicht mehr geben, von daher.. back to Topic!



Du hast doch den Thread entführt.


----------



## Arkatrex (17. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> AfD: Bjoern Hoecke darf als "Faschist" bezeichnet werden | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Da braucht es kein Urteil des Bundesgerichtshof.
> Für Parteiverbote ist erst mal der BfV zuständig um zu ermitteln.
> ...



Ich habe den Thread entführt? Natürlich


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2019)

Der letzte Beitrag vor deinem ist einen Monat alt.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Oktober 2019)

Sarrazin ist noch Parteimitglied, weil der Parteiauschluss an erheblichen rechtlichen Hürden gescheitert ist.
Höcke ist unangefochten Parteimitglied, hoher Funktionär und Landesvorsitzender, weil die AfD ihn haben will und dazu aufgebaut hat.

Das ist der Unterschied zwischen SPD und AfD: In der SPD sind extremistische Genossen gedisste Anhängsel, in der AfD sind extremistische Kameraden gehätschelte Trommler. Von den jeweiligen Anteilen extremistischer Gestalten im Verhältnis zu den Mitgliedszahlen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin sehen auch knapp 90% der Leute die nicht AfD wählen so, dass die AfD rechtsextreme Positionen vertritt.


----------

